#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Bank Instruments for Lease

## bgsblcfinance

Sir/Ma,

We have a direct genuine provider for BG/ SBLC specifically for lease, at leasing price of (5+0.5)% of face value, Issuance by HSBC London/Hong Kong or any other AA rated Bank in Europe, Middle East or USA.

Contact: Mr. Tan anh Dung
Email: bgsblcfinance.brokers@gmail.com 
Tel: +44 79570 37910
Skype ID: bgsblcfinance.brokers  

All inquires to Mr. Tran Anh Dung should include the following minimum information so I can quickly address your needs:

Complete contact information:
What exactly do you need?
How long do you need it for?
Are you a principal borrower or a broker?



Please get in touch as soon as you can.


Regards
Tran Anh DungSee More: Bank Instruments for Lease

----------

